
6 companies about to merge into the biggest farm-business oligopoly in history - rojobuffalo
https://qz.com/786382/monsanto-bayer-dupont-dow-chemical-and-syngenta-defend-their-coming-oligopoly-mon-dd-dow-syt/
======
hic
These mergers get even more distrubing when thinking about the lack of
(scientific) understanding of why plants are getting less nutritious. An
article last month shed some light:
[http://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2017/09/13/food-
nutrien...](http://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2017/09/13/food-nutrients-
carbon-dioxide-000511)

Is the scenario in the Interstellar movie unfolding before our eyes?

